# Completing profile



## Martin R (May 2, 2020)

Hi

I am trying to complete my profile but i seem to get to 50% completion then when i select next it goes back to option to complete profile.

What am I missing doing wrong

Thanks,


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

Me too 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## stockportman (May 15, 2020)

I can't seem to get past 0, which is a bit weird, as I've put a lot of info in. I figure something's a bit squiffy, so haven't worried about it too much


----------



## Troopa (Jul 13, 2020)

I think I am starting to get the hang of this forum. Same issues with the completion %.


----------



## Turner19901 (Jul 10, 2020)

Same issues here and I have filled everything in, anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmb1083 (Sep 2, 2020)

Yea... same here


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Yep, having the same issues as well, always at 50% complete now.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Profile - can you share a few screen shots to show what you're doing and how you are arriving at the stage where there's a problem?


----------



## Tobyrose115 (Sep 26, 2020)

Mine is supposedly at 0% as well. Need to add a picture but that's it.


----------



## veveveve0 (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm stuck on 0% for some reason, is it necessary to have a picture?


----------



## allyburns (Sep 27, 2020)

I was in this situation earlier today.

When you get to add the picture, you also need to Move an input from "no picture" to "picture".

I think the other 50% is filling in all the fields in the Bio.

If you don't want a photo of yourself maybe upload one of your coffee machine or some other piece of coffee paraphernalia.

Good luck everone!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

I've finally managed to complete my profile. 
Based on my experience, ALL fields need to be completed - even to the extent of adding something in the Twitter account field (I entered "No") - and that moved me from 50% to completed.

I didn't fancy submitting screen shots as per the request above as the profile page contains information that shouldn't be public.

Regards
John


----------



## Wolftasy (Jun 13, 2020)

I think writing "no" in the twitter bit sorted me out, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

Wolftasy said:


> I think writing "no" in the twitter bit sorted me out, thanks for the tip!


 Same, thanks!


----------

